# [Erfahrungsbericht] ROCCAT Alumic – Double-Sided Gaming Mousepad



## 4Kerner (27. Mai 2011)

*[Erfahrungsbericht] ROCCAT Alumic – Double-Sided Gaming Mousepad*

*Erfahrungsbericht **–** ROCCAT Alumic – Double-Sided Gaming Mousepad*

*1. Einleitung*Mit dem Roccat Alumic präsentieren die Hamburger Mannen ein Mauspad, welches doppelt so viele Gleitoberflächen für die Maus als gewöhnlich besitzt. Ob die neuste Hardpad-Kreation von Roccat das Zeug für eine Empfehlung hat, wird mein kleines Review herausfinden.
​*2. Danksagungen*Einen herzlichen Dank gebührt dem Team von ROCCAT, welches mir das Testsample für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
​*3. Eigenschaften*


 Abmessungen: 331 x 272 mm, 3 mm Materialstärke
 Doppelseitig, mit Speed- und Control-Oberfläche
 Eloxierter Aluminiumkern für maximale Stabilität und Langlebigkeit (Schutz vor Verbiegen)
 Abnehmbare ergonomische Gel-Handgelenkauflage
 Rutschfeste Gummifüße
 Leicht zu reinigende Oberfläche
 

*4. Verpackung*Für ein knapp 40 Euro Mauspad ist die Verpackung doch relativ einfach in der Aufmachung. Das Pad selbst wurde samt Handballenauflage in eine transparente Kunststoffhülle untergebracht. Alle Informationen zu dem Produkt befinden sich auf einer Pappe, welche um die Verpackung geschoben worden ist. Positiv zu erwähnen ist, dass wiedermal Probeflächen zum Befühlen auf der Vorderseite integriert wurden, um sich einen Eindruck von der Oberfläche des Alumic Pads verschaffen zu können. Hinten gibt es unter anderem Aufschluss darüber, welche Seite für Kontrolle und welche für die Geschwindigkeit optimiert wurde.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5. Das Mousepad in der Praxis*Erst einmal eigenartig – so ein zweiseitiges Mauspad. Zuerst steht wohl  das Ausprobieren beider Seiten an, es sei denn man wählt eine von ihnen  nach dem Design aus, denn hier sticht besonders durch das metallische  blaue Schimmern die Controloberfläche heraus.
Der Unterschied beider Seiten ist nicht nur sicht- sondern auch spürbar:  die Einschätzungen auf der Verpackung in den Bereichen „Speed“,  „Control“ und „Tracking“ sind gefühlt plausibel. Während die  silbern-schwarze Oberfläche außerordentlich reibungsarm ist und deshalb  müheloses Gleiten der Maus zulässt, bietet auch die metallic-blaue  Seite, wie es sich für ein Hardpad gehört, ebenso einen geringen  Reibungswiderstand, der aber eindeutig höher ist, sodass für etwas  kontrolliertere Bewegungen gesorgt wird.
 Beim Darüberstreichen mit dem Finger fällt auf, dass die Speedseite  deutlich grobkörniger als die feine Kontrolloberfläche ist. Im Vergleich  zu anderen Mauspads ist erstere im Groben mit dem bereits getesteten  Sota Pad des gleichen Herstellers komparabel, wobei das Sota gefühlt  einen Hauch mehr Geschwindigkeit bietet. Trotzdem ist die Fläche der  Alumic gleichmäßiger beziehungsweise ebener, was den  Trackingeigenschaften zugutekommt, weil das Sota ein wenig zum Einrollen  im Randbereich neigt.
  Drehen wir das Mauspad wieder auf die Kontrollbeschichtung: Diese  kommt weder hinsichtlich der geringe Lautstärke noch in Bezug auf die  Kontrolle an Stoffpads wie das Taito heran. Indessen sollte man  beachten: man kauft ein Hardpad mit zwei verschiedenen  Oberflächenstrukturen und keine Konkurrenz zu einem Stoffmauspad.  Insgesamt schätze ich die Kontrollbeschichtung bezüglich der  Reibungswiderstand zwischen dem Sota und dem Taito ein.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Dank großer abstehender Gummifüße, bleibt das Pad immer dort, wo man es platziert hat. Leider sind diese wegen der guten Haftung in der Praxis etwas staubanfällig. Reinigen lässt sich alles mit einem feuchten Tuch ohne jeglichen Probleme.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die mit zum Lieferumfang gehörende Gel-Handballenauflage erweist sich als gelungenes Extra, sofern der Benutzer diese verwenden möchte. Für Halt sorgt die haftende,  im Auslieferungszustand von einer Folie geschützte Unterseite, während die bequem gepolsterte Oberseite für keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen sorgt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*6. Persönliche Meinung*Insgesamt halte ich das Roccat Alumic für eine sehr gelungene Kreation. Gleich mehrere Aspekte – so finde ich – bilden eine hervorragende Symbiose, welche den hohen Anschaffungspreis von knapp 40€ rechtfertigen. Zum einen bietet die Idee mit der Doppelseitigkeit im Prinzip die doppelte Wahrscheinlichkeit die richtige Oberfläche für sich zu finden. Ebenso die hochwertige Materialanmutung wie zum Beispiel das 3 Millimeter starke Aluminium, welches sich perfekt in das metallic farbene Design einfügt und sich kaum verbiegen lässt, sowie die Handballenauflage sind einesteils Features, die zu einem gelungenem Gesamtpaket beitragen, jedoch bei einem hochpreisigen Hardpad dazugehören sollten. Nach einer über 6 wöchigen Testlaufzeit waren auf dem ausreichend großen Pad zudem keinerlei Abnutzungsspuren zu vernehmen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wer Hardpads präferiert und die im Moment ungefähr 38 Euro inklusive Versand aufbringen kann, der sollte mit einem langlebigen und vielseitigen Mousepad zufrieden werden.​* 7. Weiterführende Links*


 Roccat Homepage
 Weitere Informationen
 Preisvergleich


4Kerner Reviews


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] ROCCAT Alumic – Double-Sided Gaming Mousepad*

Tatsächlich hat noch nie einer was dazu geschrieben!
Ich habe mir das selbige Pad heute gekauft und muss sagen das ich hell auf begeistert bin. Hatte bis jetzt immer Stoffpads und war von ihnen auch restlos überzeugt, ja bis ich dieses Pad unter meiner Maus bracht und für mich ging eine neue Welt auf.

Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich toll und lässt keine Wünsche offen, auch die Gleideigenschaften sind wirklich vom feinsten. Einzig die etwas höhere Geräuschkullise ist zu bemängeln aber auch nicht so stark das sie störend wirkt!
Alles im allen das Beste Pad das ich je hatte!!!


----------

